# 50-50 pics



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

As i love to see 50 50 pics lets see some of the best folk have acheived


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

These are a couple of my best ones - I'm crap at capturing them


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

they are really pretty good mate


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

My best as yet on a Renault Megane.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Im well well impressed with that!!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

yeh i have seen that one on your sight Tim, one of the best i have seen


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

holy sh1t brazo that porsche is unbelievable whats the story behind it


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Gavb said:


> holy sh1t brazo that porsche is unbelievable whats the story behind it


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=6369&highlight=porsche

also worth reading on in the thread to see what happened with the rear offside panel!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> My best as yet on a Renault Megane.


:doublesho My golly gosh


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Brazo said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=6369&highlight=porsche
> 
> also worth reading on in the thread to see what happened with the rear offside panel!


just read through it absolutly amazing you saved the owner/dealer a fortune just shows what can be done :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

Ive only ever took one lot of 50/50's when i practiced on a wing, but this is probably the best.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Just after the step 1.not finished yet.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Gavb said:


> holy sh1t brazo that porsche is unbelievable whats the story behind it


My thoughts too - I was going to ask him why he didn't wash the car to remove all the dust *before* he polished it


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

keem em coming chaps


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Fairly recent one, i quite like it as it shows the effects and dullness swirls cause in paint work


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

Corrado VR6










Ford F-150


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Aston Martin boot lid










Jaguar boot lid before










50/50 shot










Jaguar boot lid after










Robbie


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW amazing reflection from the jag


----------



## GBS (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice pics guys!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## MontyCountryman (Dec 9, 2007)

Scud said:


>


Rover 200/25


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## Waller (Jan 2, 2008)

Octavia vRS Rear Bumper:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Heres a couple of mine, a 300 mile Aston Vanquish, congratulations to the supplying dealer for preparing the car so well, and a little clio you may remember a write up about some time ago.


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

A friends Saxo which needed a little spruce up


----------



## s-line (May 14, 2006)




----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

The remaining RDS was wetsanded after...


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

A Couple of mine...


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A few I could find.

Porsche bonnet










C70










Vantage










RAC


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> RAC


The RAC pay to have their vans detailed?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

parish said:


> The RAC pay to have their vans detailed?


You should see ST dans RAC van he he give it a coat CG wet mirror finish and then a few coats of colly every once in a while :thumb:


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

Not a car exterior 50:50 - but a Leather Interior 50:50


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

One from today


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

My friend Kev's Saab 9-3 Sport :doublesho 



















Saab 9-3 Hall of Fame


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

haxbyscoobs said:


> Not a car exterior 50:50 - but a Leather Interior 50:50


Wow! That's impressive - and an unusual 50/50


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

A humble offering..


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

ah if it interior 50/50s heres my one :


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

parish said:


> The RAC pay to have their vans detailed?


No it was a neighbours who asked me to give it a clean up before his audit and I was having a bit of fun with him.
His boss pulled him up a few weeks later and asked why he hadn't reported that he had an accident and replaced the bonnet.:lol:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> His boss pulled him up a few weeks later and asked why he hadn't reported that he had an accident and replaced the bonnet.:lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You mean you only did the bonnet?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

parish said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You mean you only did the bonnet?


Was just showing him what could be achieved, he was lucky I was going to leave it 50/50 :lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

i did that to someone at work, his wife left her car there so i cleaned the n/s/f wheel and the o/s/r, backs and everything, plus the bonnet - just so she then made him go and do the whole car


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

This not my picture, but a friend of mine did this detail and I love this 50/50 shoot, enjoy


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Roof of my Sorento









My Sorento


















Honda Prelude









Jaguar S-Type


----------



## dazzo (Sep 13, 2007)

The big cream swilling machine


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

some great 50/50 shots


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Range Rover Vogue.


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

nice photos 

keep up the good work


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

loving this thread so much


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## ClearCoatChrist (Mar 23, 2008)

The best I got on photobucket


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

My first ever detail on the wife's S type Jag.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Cayenne Turbo:










350z:










Rover 75:










BMW 330Ci:



















Eclipse GS-T:


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

50/50 shot of the correction I did on our caravan windows :lol:










Darren


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

some amazing pics keep em coming


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Pics from my last detail (my first 50:50 shots)


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Does this count  









Two passes in different areas. One with the RDS's left is a better shot but less initial correction.


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

@Bulla2000

what is that backing plate on makita?


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

A selection of my efforts


----------

